# Freud 10" Thin Kerf - Combination Blade



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

Today I bought a new blade for my table saw. My previous blade was a B&D Piranha 24T. When it was sharp... it seemed to do an ok job. The replacement is the Freud 10" 50T Combination blade LU83R. 

http://www.freud-tools.com/frluincothke.html

WOW! What a huge difference! I was not expecting this much of an improvement but I was blown away. I've only made a couple of cuts with it so far, but it's night & day difference.

If you're still using the 3-pack B&D from Lowes and keep buying them cause their cheap... STOP! Invest in a decent blade! In fact, I would suggest starting with the LU83R as a general blade.

Next I'm going to put a quality crosscut blade on my miter saw and realize that machines potential.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

rob.hough said:


> ...
> If you're still using the 3-pack B&D from Lowes and keep buying them cause their cheap... STOP! Invest in a decent blade! ...


I couldn't agree more....:thumbsup:

Link to a previous "Freud Blade Models" thread


----------



## Rehabber (Nov 19, 2007)

I have used freud blades almost exclusivly for several years now. Cost a little more, but well worth it. (kinda like buying a B&D tool vs a 'Pro' tool) :yes:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

There are ONLY 2 brands of blades in my shop; Freud and Amana.
:}:}


----------

